# Help! How long to wait between frozen cycles?



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,

ive just had a fet which was a bfn but we have been told that I need to have a bleed when Ive stopped all the medication, a natural bleed and I can start medication on my 2nd natural bleed.

I'm abit confused as between the fresh cycle and 1st frozen cycle we could start meds on the 1st natural bleed. I'm just eager to start trying again!

How long have other people waited between frozen cycles?


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
Sorry it didn't work out for you this time  are you private or nhs? we have been told to wait for my next bleed then we can start but my cycle had to be cancelled at the end of stimms. My clinic say you have to have 3 natural bleeds between FETs if you have actually had a transfer (under nhs rules in south east).  I think if you're going from the 2nd bleed that sounds good   I know it's a nightmare waiting but it's important to give our bodies a rest i think.  Best of luck with the next one x


----------

